# I have 3 Directv Ready televisions. What do I need?



## djsker (Nov 21, 2016)

I have 3 televisions that are DirecTV Ready. One of them is a 4k tv. I tried to set up one of the Directv Ready/RVU televsions (Samsung UN32F5500) and it told me to add a new location at the HR54 Genie. So I went to the HR54 and added new client and it gave me a 4-digit pin to enter in the new location. After entering the pin in the new location (Directv Ready/RVU-Samsung UN32F5500) it said something about having my maximum clients and needed to contact DirecTV.
Do I need a technician to come out or is this something I can do myself by calling Directv and asking them to add another location to my HR54?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

"Maximum clients"?

Could you please list all your currently installed DIRECTV equipment.

Also, what subscription plan do you have?

Which TV do you have that is 4K? The UN32F5500 isn't listed as 4K. 

And Welcome to dbstalk.


----------



## djsker (Nov 21, 2016)

Sorry for the lack of information in the original post and thank you.
I have a Genie HD DVR - HR44 - this is hooked up to my Samsung UN65KS8000 (this is Directv 4K Ready), then I have a Samsung UN32F5500 (Directv Ready) hooked up to a Genie mini, then there's a Samsung UN40J5200 (Directv Ready) hooked up to a Genie mini and then a Sony KDL-32EX340 connected to a Genie mini. 
I want to add two more tvs, neither of them Smart tv's nor are they Directv Ready. 
I was thinking I could set up 2 of the Directv Ready tv's without the minis and using the tv's RVU technology and then using the leftover mini's on the non-Directv Ready tv's - the 2 tvs I want to add.
I tried hooking up one of the Directv Ready myself but ran into a problem. On the HR44 I did this Menu>Settings>Whole-Home>Manage Clients>Add Clients. The next screen shows a 4-digit pin to put in the Directv Ready tv, which I then do. Then after the tv thinking for a bit, it shows a message that I have reached the maximum clients and need to call Directv. 
I was wondering if I could just call Directv and have them give me the capability of adding more clients (tvs?/receivers?) or do they HAVE TO send out a technician?
I hope this is understandable.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

They may insist send a tech out since their approved me method using DECA and you are most likely using Ethernet. But if you convince them to add the two TVs to your account then that's alll you would need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djsker (Nov 21, 2016)

What is better? DECA or ethernet?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DECA is better as it works in any house. Ethernet depends heavily on how the network is designed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

djsker

Post 1 states HR54.
Post 3 states HR44.

Which is it? Because of the 4K TV, it matters.


Then I believe you have 3 TV's in use now and want to go to 5?
Even with Directv ready TV's you can't have more than 3 clients/TV's in use at the same time.


----------



## djsker (Nov 21, 2016)

NR4P, ooops. I meant to say I have the HR44. Sorry for the confusion. 
I thought it could have 8 clients/tv's/receivers(whatever you want to call them), but only 4 could watch live tv and the other 4 could watch dvr. It's insane how much different information is out there.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

djsker said:


> NR4P, ooops. I meant to say I have the HR44. Sorry for the confusion.
> I thought it could have 8 clients/tv's/receivers(whatever you want to call them), but only 4 could watch live tv and the other 4 could watch dvr. It's insane how much different information is out there.


Since you have a 4K TV, you should try to get the HR44 changed to a HR54. But to get channels 104 and 106 with somewhat regular 4K content, you need to also have the Ultimate or Premier package. But even if you don't, you can get 4K On Demand.

Suggest you first try to get a HR54. Connect that via HDMI to TV1, not the 4K. Connect the 4K via RVU.
Then for others you can use RVU if you have it, or get more mini's.

You can have 3 mini's/RVU running live or recorded shows at the same time. The HR54 (or 44) cannot stream more than 3 at a time.
But you can have more mini's. I believe the total is 8. Mini's + RVU= max 8 (If I am wrong here, someone can correct).

So if you have more mini's or RVU in total, when number 4 tries to watch something, another has to be off.

In summary depending on how many TV's you want to watch at the same time, is your guide.
And if its 5, then forget a mini, get an HR24 with two tuners and everybody will play well together.

Some including me would recommend a HR24 anyway, instead of a mini. Then you have a second DVR with two tuners in case the Genie goes bad.

One more thing. There is a 4K mini, the C61K. Lots of folks complaining about audio dropouts with these. So RVU is a better connection for 4K at this time.


----------



## djsker (Nov 21, 2016)

So I have the 4K tv hooked up to the HR44 with HDMI. Then I have a smart tv hooked up with the RVU, and the other 2 tvs on minis. 
My home network is a LAN and a WAN. Since my WAN is not great, I have the LAN runned to all the tv's with CAT5. 
When they removed my one mini and installed or activated the RVU in my smart tv, they hooked up the coax to some power thing and then ran CAT5 from the power thing to the tv. How am I gonna hook that tv up to the LAN? Does the RVU tv have to be hooked up to the power thing or can I run the coax straight to the tv? 
I hope this is understandable.
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

djsker said:


> So I have the 4K tv hooked up to the HR44 with HDMI. Then I have a smart tv hooked up with the RVU, and the other 2 tvs on minis.
> My home network is a LAN and a WAN. Since my WAN is not great, I have the LAN runned to all the tv's with CAT5.
> When they removed my one mini and installed or activated the RVU in my smart tv, they hooked up the coax to some power thing and then ran CAT5 from the power thing to the tv. How am I gonna hook that tv up to the LAN? Does the RVU tv have to be hooked up to the power thing or can I run the coax straight to the tv?
> I hope this is understandable.
> Thanks for all the help!


your TV should already be connected to your LAN assuming your genie is connected to the internet. And no, you can't connect the coax cable to the TV RF jack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

djsker said:


> I have 3 televisions that are DirecTV Ready. One of them is a 4k tv. I tried to set up one of the Directv Ready/RVU televsions (Samsung UN32F5500) and it told me to add a new location at the HR54 Genie. So I went to the HR54 and added new client and it gave me a 4-digit pin to enter in the new location. After entering the pin in the new location (Directv Ready/RVU-Samsung UN32F5500) it said something about having my maximum clients and needed to contact DirecTV.
> Do I need a technician to come out or is this something I can do myself by calling Directv and asking them to add another location to my HR54?
> Thanks in advance.


 All you need to do is call Directv and give them the MAC address of your TV. Make sure the TV is using the wire network, Rav is not supported on a wireless network. FYI they will charge you an extra seven dollars for the second and beyond client.


----------

